# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Rrjeti kompjuterik >  Si te ndaj internetin te barabarte ne nje internet kafe?

## jonivlore

Pershendetje 
Kam nje sall interneti me 20 pc dhe ne kohen kur ka shume njerz qe shohin youtube apo faqe qe krijojn shume trafik ne rrjet kam shume probleme me internetin. Nese me ndihmoni se si te ndaj internetin ne menyre te barabart ne te gjithe kompjuteret.
Faleminderit

----------


## benseven11

Mund te perdoresh programe si 
Netlimiter   
http://www.netlimiter.com/

CCProxy 
http://www.youngzsoft.net/ccproxy/

Bandwidth Controller
http://bandwidthcontroller.com/
ose
Squid
http://www.squid-cache.org/

----------


## jonivlore

Beno do me besh ndonje manual nese nuk e ke besdi se si te beje do ta dija shume per ndere .

----------


## autotune

Routeri ndan internetin  ne mnyr te barabarte vetem se nese me ndonje PC fillon te shkarkosh ateher aj PC dot filloj ta thith internetin me shume por nese ti insiston qe secili klient te ket internet me shpejtsie fikse ateher duhesh ta konfigurosh routerin(nese i ka mundesit) apo mikrotik a qfar perdor ti, gjithashtu m0n0wall mund ta kryen punen veqse duhet kogjo nje  eksperienc e fort per konfigurim.

----------

